# Sexing Fire Salamanders



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I get a fair few pm's asking if i can sex peoples fires, so here are some pics.
They arent the best but the sals wern't exactly helpful!!!

pic 1 female uppermost, male underneath, note the difference in size where tail joins body, male visibly more bulbous!!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Great thread and yes i can tell which one is the male :blush:
lovely sals too.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Next 2 pics are closer views of the cloaca of each, from the side.


Female 1st, then male, again visible bulge!!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Galliacas this time, you can decide which is which!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Aha!!!!


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*salamanders*

really good pics ben..


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i'd say the first galliaca is female and the second male.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

linda.t said:


> i'd say the first galliaca is female and the second male.


:2thumb::no1:


----------



## MangieB (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks! will be getting my 'wee man' out to double check tomorrow, never really new if or how, he's just always been a he since he was given to me 7 years ago! Came as Denis (named by my friend after my hubby doing work in her house.....and it's just stuck!) could be in for a surprise!:gasp:


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Top thread mate after reading this thread i checked my sals i know my sals are still a little young but i can deff see swollan cloaca on one of my gigliolli and terrestris could this mean i have at least a male each or could this be the salamanders maturing.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

probably a bit too young yet unless you checked just before it went to poop!!!!!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

what's the best age to try and sex them.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i always wait until mine are about 5 inches long, but sometimes you can tell earlier than that, i dont think there is really a set time, after all they dont read the books:lol2:


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Ben W said:


> probably a bit too young yet unless you checked just before it went to poop!!!!!


 
Ben it is always like this but have only noticed it in my gigliolli over the past few weeks does this mean there could be some think wrong with my sals


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

no, im sure they are perfectly ok, you get to know when your animals are feeling down, with loss of appetite etc, and if they seem ok, they probably are


----------



## MangieB (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeeha...looks as though Denis is a he after all.....lucky for him, although I dont have anyone to compare him next to....so we'll just go with that! heehee, learn something new every day.

Thanks!


----------



## shadowfrog (Nov 16, 2008)

MangieB said:


> Yeeha...looks as though Denis is a he after all.....lucky for him, although I dont have anyone to compare him next to....so we'll just go with that! heehee, learn something new every day.
> 
> Thanks!


Haha if he was a woman, she could of been called Denise .

I might check my sal in a while. The shop told me he was male, but he was out on a little stroll earlier (which surprised me, as he's always under his favourite log) so I decided to take him out and let him have a walk about on the screen lid. Fed him two weird looking bug things that was in my cricket box, but forgot to check for a swalloen clocoa.


----------



## MangieB (Jan 19, 2009)

shadowfrog said:


> Haha if he was a woman, she could of been called Denise .
> 
> I might check my sal in a while. The shop told me he was male, but he was out on a little stroll earlier (which surprised me, as he's always under his favourite log) so I decided to take him out and let him have a walk about on the screen lid. Fed him two weird looking bug things that was in my cricket box, but forgot to check for a swalloen clocoa.


Hey Yeah that was my next option...lol!

I also feed mine the caterpillar thingys out the cricket box coz my Chameleons dont eat them, although I beleive some do....If I were an animal I probably wouldn't either - not sure about the hairs!!! lol!


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Good to see this thread is still going, Ben i had a good look at my sals again today and like i said i am sure i have a male of each i try get some pics up 4 you to see what you think


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine are way too small to tell yet.


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi Ben this is the best pic i have got so far its not the best what do you think?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Matt

looks very much like a male to me, 

Ben


----------



## Dendroman (Nov 28, 2007)

Cool cheers ben looks like i will be needing a female gigliolli then:lol2: how long would you say they are off breeding age


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

you have a couple of years wait yet im afraid!!!


----------



## graham b (Oct 1, 2009)

A realy informative thread and great pic's
would it be to much to ask if you know how to sex axo's. 
If so please tell in as plain text as poss as i;m new to anfib's and as thick as a brick! :lol2:


----------

